# Health requirement – examinations assessed but further information required



## Blackmask (Sep 21, 2015)

Hi! I have submitted my medical on 3rd August 2015 and now in my IMMI account says "Health requirement – examinations assessed but further information required
A Medical Officer has determined that additional health information is required to determine whether this person meets the health requirement for the visa subclass specified. Further information will be provided by the department or the department's migration medical service provider, Bupa Medical Visa Services. Do not contact the department about health examinations in the meantime."

Furthermore, I checked my medical assessment through e-medical client and under "Examinations required for this visa application" it says 602 TB specialist's report -Required.

I had TB and now it completely cured. I have uploaded all necessary information also. Could you please let me know how long it will take to provide TB specialist's report to DIBP. (Estimated time if all things are normal)?

Thank you


----------



## wrussell (Dec 31, 2014)

May I suggest that you take professional advice form a registered migration agent?


----------



## aussiesteve (Mar 16, 2012)

Blackmask said:


> Hi! I have submitted my medical on 3rd August 2015 and now in my IMMI account says "Health requirement &#150; examinations assessed but further information required
> A Medical Officer has determined that additional health information is required to determine whether this person meets the health requirement for the visa subclass specified. Further information will be provided by the department or the department's migration medical service provider, Bupa Medical Visa Services. Do not contact the department about health examinations in the meantime."
> 
> Furthermore, I checked my medical assessment through e-medical client and under "Examinations required for this visa application" it says 602 TB specialist's report -Required.
> ...


My wife had a similar situation, even though they could not get a live culture they insisted that she undergo a 6 month course of treatment. At the end of the treatment she was granted her visa. Don't worry too much.


----------



## Blackmask (Sep 21, 2015)

Thank you very much for your reply, furthermore could you please let me know how many days it took to get the visa after treatments? I completed my TB treatment before applied the Visa.

Thank you.


----------



## aussiesteve (Mar 16, 2012)

Blackmask said:


> Thank you very much for your reply, furthermore could you please let me know how many days it took to get the visa after treatments? I completed my TB treatment before applied the Visa.
> 
> Thank you.


Basically it was as soon as they had certifed the treatment had been completed. However in your case it seems to indicate they are waiting for a report from the specialist. Hopefully the specialist will be able to give you a clearance if not you may have to undergo further treatment until you do get a clearance. You will need to wait until they contact you.


----------



## Blackmask (Sep 21, 2015)

aussiesteve said:


> Basically it was as soon as they had certifed the treatment had been completed. However in your case it seems to indicate they are waiting for a report from the specialist. Hopefully the specialist will be able to give you a clearance if not you may have to undergo further treatment until you do get a clearance. You will need to wait until they contact you.


Thanks again for your valuable information and time.


----------



## JandE (Jul 17, 2015)

We had to have a 2nd check done after the first medical. It meant another appointment a month later. But it was all clear, so medicals now finalised 

Sometimes we just worry too much


----------

